

'100% accurate' face recognition algorithm announced  - blackswan
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/01/28/hundred_percent_face_recognition_claim/

======
tlrobinson
At least The Register isn't buying it...

 _The Glaswegian psychologists may be hot stuff at face recognition, but
plainly aren't engineering types - an engineer who said he'd produced a system
with 100 per cent reliability would be laughed out of the room._

